# Group Rides in Charleston, WV?



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

I'll be in town next weekend and wanted to know if it was worth it to bring my road bike. Thanks.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Not sure about group rides but the scenery is really nice in the area. Just bring your climbing legs!


----------



## sidi45 (Feb 24, 2004)

I go to Kanawha State Forest when I'm in town. It's about 10-15 minutes from downtown, across the river. The park road turns to gravel at the top of a ridge. I turn around here and go 10 miles downhill along the creek. Or I do hill repeats inside the park. You can also climb Connell Rd. You'll probably see other cyclists around.

Mountain State Wheelers is the local club but I've never gotten anyone to respond to e-mails.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

sidi45 said:


> I go to Kanawha State Forest when I'm in town. It's about 10-15 minutes from downtown, across the river. The park road turns to gravel at the top of a ridge. I turn around here and go 10 miles downhill along the creek. Or I do hill repeats inside the park. You can also climb Connell Rd. You'll probably see other cyclists around.
> 
> Mountain State Wheelers is the local club but I've never gotten anyone to respond to e-mails.


They're still alive, but IIRC their webmaster is MIA, and the site is starting to become antiquated. 

Lots of riders in the area... best bet is to call a LBS.

You're going to laugh, but *Dive Tech & Sports* (614 D Street, Suite A
South Charleston, WV 25303 Phone: (304)744-BIKE(2453) ) are a ton of avid cyclists

Then there is a "newer" [2008?] store by the name of *Company Bicycle*. ((304) 744-RIDE 3714 7th Ave. Charleston, WV 25387 )

*Charleston Bicycling Center* - ( 409 53rd Street Southeast Charleston, WV 25304
(304) 925-8348 )

*John's Cyclery *in the relatively close town of St. Albans: (309 Maccorkle Avenue St. Albans, WV 25177 )
(304) 727-2180


----------

